# Satie across the guitar :guitar:



## FjSanchez (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello everyone!:

My name is Francisco Javier and in this my first intervention in this forum I would like to share with you my transcription of the first Gymnopédie by Erik Satie. I am a guitarist and have always been attracted by Satie's work. I have examined many transcriptions available of this series of pieces. They didn't like me enough and I dared to make my own transcription.

I hope you like it and I wait for your opinions!

Greetings!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

That''s really cool, Francisco. This peice has a special emotional attachment to me. It's the first piece of music I played when my first son was born. I played it on the births of all my subsequent children. Strangely (my sons never knew about this) my middle son covered the piece on his youtube channel (on electric guitar) about 4 years ago (he's much better now). Thank you for taking me back to some very happy times in my life.


----------



## FjSanchez (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks Merl for your beautiful words! I'm glad my transcription remind you happy times. 

Thanks for sharing your son's version too, I hadn't listened it in electric guitar untill know. I'll try to play it in electric guitar too, haha!

As I can see you are a musician too, aren't you?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the videos. Satie is one of my favorite composers. I think playing Gymnopedies on guitars is close to what Satie was thinking, as he was evoking the lyres/kitheras/chelyses in ancient Greece.


----------



## FjSanchez (Aug 1, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the videos. Satie is one of my favorite composers. I think playing Gymnopedies on guitars is close to what Satie was thinking, as he was evoking the lyres/kitheras/chelyses in ancient Greece.


Thanks Manxfeeder! Perhaps Satie might have liked it!

Btw, have you listened the Debussy's orchestration of this piece? It's really cool.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

FjSanchez said:


> As I can see you are a musician too, aren't you?


Some would say 'musician', people who hear my guitar playing refer to me as 'a murderer of tunes'. :guitar:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

FjSanchez said:


> Btw, have you listened the Debussy's orchestration of this piece? It's really cool.


It is. But I think after Debussy got through with it, it was more Debussy than Satie.


----------



## FjSanchez (Aug 1, 2017)

Merl said:


> Some would say 'musician', people who hear my guitar playing refer to me as 'a murderer of tunes'. :guitar:


Hahahaha. I don't think you play as bad as people say. Anyway you've got really cruel listeners: they could use euphemisms haha.


----------



## FjSanchez (Aug 1, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> It is. But I think after Debussy got through with it, it was more Debussy than Satie.


Well, the notes are from Satie, but it we see orchestation like an extension of composing you're right. I'm sure that Satie would have orchestrated it in a very different way.


----------

